# I WAS going to switch exclusively to Blue Buffalo



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

but after reading some of the posts/reviews on it I do notice my dog has the symptoms of Itchy skin (scratches A LOT), soft serve poop and WRETCHED gas. My pup was on Iams and I wanted a better quality dog food and BB was referred to me by the Nutro vendor at petsmart. She said it was an excellent food and I wouldnt hurt her feeling 1 bit if I didnt buy the type of dog food she was promoting. I gave it a try but after a solid 7-8 days on it mixed with his Iams my pup is taking 3 full size man poops at every bathroom break concerning a poop. I have been feeding 2 cups of food 2x a day at 10am and 4pm but now since he doesnt have to compete for food anymore he is eating less but pooping more. I do not like the idea of anything of a raw diet. I have small children and the thought of raw chicken and beef doesnt sit well with me as I have had salmonella. What are some other options. I do know the BB is expensive and if we can keep the price close to the BB I would appreciate it. I am not saying the BB is bad food by ANY means but I dont feel like it may be right for MY pup.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

We just started using Wellness for our puppy and really like it. Here is a review website that might help you. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ Good luck with your search; let us know what you choose!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

We use to use Nutro but the gas was terrible along with other things so we switched to Eagle Pack Holistic Blend and all four dogs are doing great on it.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i second the eagle pack holistic select


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wellness and Taste of the Wild (highly reccommend it) Wellness is in alot of petstores like pet co and Taste of the wild is at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I second (or third) TOTW. I just switched Pebs over from the Wellness Small Breed formula (loosing weight, sort of itchy, didn't wanna eat it, generally she just didn't really like it). She LOVES TOTW! It has don't amazing things for her poops, breath does not smell too bad, and it is WAY cheaper than a lot of the other foods I have tried with her. I can get a 5lb bag for $8 and a 15lb for about $22. I also like that the formulas a pretty similar, just different protein sources, so it makes easy to rotate.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

We started our puppy on BB with the same results!! I did alittle research and started on Canidea all life stages. This can be fed to all age pets. We pay $44 for 44lbs. We found it at a feed store by us. The first 2 days and my dog finally had formed stools. The other good thing is I have my other three dogs on it also since it is an all stages food. I do not have to by 3 different types of food. One last thing. It is grain free now. My allergy dog is doing very well on it. Good luck I understand where you are on this one, there is soooo much information out there and it can be confusing. I like the idea of raw, but it is not for us. Evo is as close as i get to raw. ( another wonderful food by the way) Hang in there.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

All about Eva said:


> We started our puppy on BB with the same results!! I did alittle research and started on Canidea all life stages. This can be fed to all age pets. We pay $44 for 44lbs. We found it at a feed store by us. The first 2 days and my dog finally had formed stools. The other good thing is I have my other three dogs on it also since it is an all stages food. I do not have to by 3 different types of food. One last thing. It is grain free now. My allergy dog is doing very well on it. Good luck I understand where you are on this one, there is soooo much information out there and it can be confusing. I like the idea of raw, but it is not for us. Evo is as close as i get to raw. ( another wonderful food by the way) Hang in there.


I appreciate the input. I tried cutting his food amount back 1 cup from 4+ and have found that I was overfeeding which was causing the loose stools. I have read that when food is better quality the dog doesnt need as much as the food with all the fillers. Since I have cut the food back his poops are much better. As far as the itching it is mainly reserved just to the collar area.


----------



## noisebug (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the first thing you have to realize is that you are switching your dog from a corn based filler food to a premium quality food. Iams is corn and chicken by products (tasty beaks, feat, intestines, etc).

Going to BB, the food is higher quality. You don't feed him as much of BB as you would of IAMS.

TOTW is even better, because you are moving away from a corn/rice diet to a potato diet which some say its way better.

At the end of the day though, its up to your dog. Some do great on the premium foods, while for other dogs its too rich. 

Feed him less, and remember that if you are switching your dog over from something like IAMS to a premium food, he may need more time to switch than 8 days. Our vet told us 14 days minimum for Max. We are going from the food he was on when we got him (Pedigree) to Orijen. Big switch.

Some other great foods to consider:
TOTW, Orijen, Go! Natural Grain Free, Evo.

dogfoodanalysis.com should help you out.

--edit--
Oops, just read your last post and noticed you are already feeding him less. Ignore my comment then! Good luck.


----------

